# Photo Op Guy



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Have a look at the photo op guy I made.. ok well Bob built it and I painted it .. hee hee

http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005progress5.html


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

hehe, love him!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I love photo op guy!


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

That is so awesome!


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's so cool! I never thought of doing anything like that.


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah he'll be up the rest of the month so folks can take pics anytime they want


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was a really good idea. My wife really loves those pictures.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

thats great!! the kids must just eat that up.


----------

